# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  Ищу описание Trojan.Win32.Scar.Btuw, Trojan.MulDrop, Trojan.Siggen1, Trojan.PWS.Ibank

## v119

Здравствуйте.

С помощь доброго человека я избавился от троянов (http://pchelpforum.ru/f26/t23731/#post191061). Теперь хотелось бы понять, чем они могли успеть навредить, и соответственно,  что надо еще сделать. Но найти описания не смог. Искал строки:Trojan.Win32.Scar.Btuw
 Trojan.MulDrop
 Trojan.Siggen1
 Trojan.PWS.IbankБуду благодарен за подсказки.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Kuzz

Trojan.PWS - это точно все пароли надо менять, а судя по "Ibank" - баковские так обязательно.
MulDrop и Siggen - это большие семейства, там есть самые разные трои по функциям

----------

